# (X)-man limit



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Help me understand what a 2, 3, or whatever man limit means. Is it "each person in the party was able to shoot their limit", or "I hunt with a bunch of poachers that shoot as many as they can, and fill the limits of the other poachers in the party"?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont know about everyone else. When we hunt we take turns on birds. We know how many we each have and stop when are limit is filled. So a three man limit in my party is a real 3 man limit. Just the other day a buddy of mine sat for an hour waiting for me and the other guy to kill 2 more greenheads. He didnt mind though he just sat back and watched the birds work.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 to LETTER-RIP.

i sat for an hour last friday waiting for a buddy of mine to take his second pintail. He had taken one earlier in the day that was a fairly good bird (wall wise) and was just waiting for a better one to happen along.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll bet 75% or more people out thee party hunt. 

I refuse to hunt with folks who choose to practice party hunting. Not fun, and not cool but happens more than folks would want to admit since it's against the law as well.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I count my own birds, in my bag, and expect others with me to do the same. When the duck is retrieved, I put it by the hunter who shot it, and keep the piles separate. I do it because it is the legal way, and honestly, because I like knowing who shot what for my journal. I have been part of some hunts where other guys shot for a party limit, and that really rubs me wrong, especially since they just did it, and didn't ask me. Needless to say, I don't share a blind/boat with those types.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

It all depends on who you hunt with. Some guys party hunt. I once hunted with a group of guys I didn't know, and the 7 of us shot 49 ducks. These fools were using 3 1/2" #2s for GWT, with Patternmaster chokes. Whenever a flock came near, they all emptied their guns. I shot 2 birds. It was pretty funny when they offered me more birds than I had shot to take home as "my" birds. I declined. The amazing thing was the owner of the airboat thought me ungrateful for the privelege of going out with them and having them shoot my limit. I have never seen such BS in my hunting career.

I don't shoot more than my limit, and don't hunt with those who do.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thats why I can't stand these people who hunt with 5 plus guys. one duck comes in and they all fire a barrage at it. I like knowing I kill my own ducks. that's why i go. to kill ducks. the heck with all the beautiful sunset nonsense. I like shooting birds!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I enjoy everything about all my hunts. I like the exercise, the environment, the interaction with the birds, the habitat, etc, all the way through till the meals I eat. I had gadwall and wigeon last night for dinner. I've not particularly liked gaddies in the last, but this time it wasn't too livery tasting. I won't hold off shooting them any more.

There's nothing wrong with a nice sunset in the marsh:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

striking photo Jon ... just beautiful!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> I'll bet 75% or more people out thee party hunt.
> 
> I refuse to hunt with folks who choose to practice party hunting. Not fun, and not cool but happens more than folks would want to admit since it's against the law as well.


no wonder you have no friends... :roll: :lol: 
i'll be the first one to admit i party hunt. if 2 gadwalls come in, and theres 4 guys in my boat, you can bet your ass we are all gonna lay into them! theres nothing illegal about that. it might be "unethical" to some, but its not illegal. i dont shoot birds for others to fill limits tho. when im done, im done. the only thing where party hunting is a big no no, is when it comes to swans. if you dont have a tag, youre not going to shoot. period. and we take turns shooting at the birds. i dont let multipule guys shoot at the same flock. 1 shooter per bird/flock.

if 4 guys shoot the same time at 1 duck, they all assume they hit it, who gets to claim it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I enjoy everything about all my hunts. I like the exercise, the environment, the interaction with the birds, the habitat, etc, all the way through till the meals I eat. I had gadwall and wigeon last night for dinner. I've not particularly liked gaddies in the last, but this time it wasn't too livery tasting. I won't hold off shooting them any more.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a nice sunset in the marsh:


That's a great picture.

I find if you cook Gaddies with an apple or a little sauerkraut the liver taste goes away. I baked 2 whole Gaddies stuffed with crab apples this fall and they were some of the best ducks I have ever eaten.

Whether it's right or wrong, "What happens in the duck blind, stays in the duck blind."


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Whether it's right or wrong, "What happens in the duck blind, stays in the duck blind."


exactly!


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

paddler213 said:


> I enjoy everything about all my hunts. I like the exercise, the environment, the interaction with the birds, the habitat, etc, all the way through till the meals I eat. I had gadwall and wigeon last night for dinner. I've not particularly liked gaddies in the last, but this time it wasn't too livery tasting. I won't hold off shooting them any more.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with a nice sunset in the marsh:


Amazing picture!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great pic!! I like all the things that come with duck hunting but lets face it, I'm out there to shoot birds. that's why I bust my butt tryin to find them. if I go out there and don't see ducks, I'm frustrated. I don't have to get into them all the time to enjoy being out but I wouldn't go duck hunting if I didn't get into them more times than not.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been breasting all my birds for some time now. I think I'll pluck some next time, and roast them with stuffing. It sure looks nice on a plate next to a glass of red wine.

Don't get me wrong, I'm out there to shoot a limit. But it's okay if I don't, too. Any day in the marsh is a great day.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Just FYI, it's strictly illegal to party hunt and the wardens can bust you for it if they're so inclined. If you shoot your 7 ducks and your buddy only has 2 you better not be shooting at anything unless it's a goose. I have seen wardens at federal refuges making every hunter account for the birds they shot. There are times when it's nice to be able to have another limit to fill, like if for example you accidently knock 2 canvasbacks out of a flock. Not strictly legal to give one to your buddy but there times when ethics trump the law.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet 75% or more people out thee party hunt.
> ...


Shaun, next time 2 ducks come in, let 2 guys shoot, each choosing their own duck. You'll save on shells and have a better time, as there will be no pressure to shoot first. If four guys shoot at the same bird, nobody's going to want to take it home.

When I went on that airboat hunt, everybody was "jumping the gun", so to speak. That meant poor shot selection, cripples, wasting shells, etc. Taking turns is a much more relaxing and enjoyable way to hunt. Also, you get to talk a bit of smack when your buddies miss easy shots. Give it a try, I think you'll like it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

for those of you that are looking for a legit way to keep limits separated while in a pile try colored cable ties. they're cheap come in a multitude of different colors and are easily attached and removed.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

Pumpgunner said:


> Just FYI, it's strictly illegal to party hunt and the wardens can bust you for it if they're so inclined. If you shoot your 7 ducks and your buddy only has 2 you better not be shooting at anything unless it's a goose. I have seen wardens at federal refuges making every hunter account for the birds they shot. There are times when it's nice to be able to have another limit to fill, like if for example you accidently knock 2 canvasbacks out of a flock. Not strictly legal to give one to your buddy but there times when ethics trump the law.


Completely agree!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I've been breasting all my birds for some time now. I think I'll pluck some next time, and roast them with stuffing. It sure looks nice on a plate next to a glass of red wine.
> ...........................................................................quote]
> 
> see: viewtopic.php?f=50&t=29447&p=318427&hilit=crabapple#p318427


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

4 of us got checked at the BRBR a week ago. We had put all our ducks in my small marsh boat we used as a trailer. The warden "requested" we separate our birds by who shot what. Shovelers all look alike but it was easy to remember who shot what with all the others. I read about the colored zip ties a couple years ago and it sounds like something we may have to try when it's more than just me and my son.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, I seen the "Ethical Statement of the Year " comment.

I don't condone party hunting for waterfowl, but in all honesty, and I work in and I have hunted all the Flyways, the practice is commonplace. Hunters come out of the blind, each with his or her limit, and all is well. Pheasnts, quail, and doves can be the same way. 

I think, or hope, each generation of hunters grows ethically. I earned my waterfowl stripes on the Mississippi Flyway with lead shot during the "Point System" era. The Point System encouraged party hunting. You were allowed 100 points. It was easy to get 105, so you would swap ducks with your partners until everyone was at or under 100. Those types of things still influence me and the way waterfowling is today in 2/3rds of the country; the part that had the point system. 

Change comes slow sometimes in the duck blind. Go to a sporting goods stores in certain states the week before the waterfowl opener and you will see #4 lead shotshells stacked next to the #2 steel shotshells in the duck hunting displays.

Just pick up yer empties, thats all I ask.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I started this thread to see just how much "Team" hunting there was (or would be admitted to) going on out there. I never was much for having my tag or limit filled by someone else, and hoped that everyone that I hunted with felt the same way. I was taught to hunt by my great-uncle. He grew up in a time where fudging on limits, seasons, or whatever was a matter of survival. But you didn't waste anything. If you shot it, you ate it. With very few exceptions. He was also a market hunter. He kept several restaurants in business with the waterfowl that he supplied. And the best time for hunting was at night. His old single shot still has the white medical tape wrapped around the end of the barrel so that he could see to shoot in the moon light. As he grew older, the kill was less important, and following game laws became more important to him. I think his attitude shifted from the "What happens in the duck blind, stays in the duck blind", to "What happens in the duck blind, stays with me and is a reflection of who I am". It is all about becoming better people. I could go on and on about things that I did as a kid. I choose to teach my kid to be better than I was. I hope we can teach those that we are mentoring to be better than we were. 
I saw a group of young hunters the other night out at Farmington Bay. I'm quite sure that they thought that they had that section of the marsh to themselves. They had kept their ducks separate, quit shooting two minutes early, and were picking up their empties (and others) on the way out. I thought that there could be hope for our society after all.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

> if 4 guys shoot the same time at 1 duck, they all assume they hit it, who gets to claim it?


No one does. You keep shooting until all limits are filled. Party hunting is one of those things. If your OK with it, keep doing it I guess.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I started this thread to see just how much "Team" hunting there was (or would be admitted to) going on out there. I never was much for having my tag or limit filled by someone else, and hoped that everyone that I hunted with felt the same way. I was taught to hunt by my great-uncle. He grew up in a time where fudging on limits, seasons, or whatever was a matter of survival. But you didn't waste anything. If you shot it, you ate it. With very few exceptions. He was also a market hunter. He kept several restaurants in business with the waterfowl that he supplied. And the best time for hunting was at night. His old single shot still has the white medical tape wrapped around the end of the barrel so that he could see to shoot in the moon light. As he grew older, the kill was less important, and following game laws became more important to him. I think his attitude shifted from the "What happens in the duck blind, stays in the duck blind", to "What happens in the duck blind, stays with me and is a reflection of who I am". It is all about becoming better people. I could go on and on about things that I did as a kid. I choose to teach my kid to be better than I was. I hope we can teach those that we are mentoring to be better than we were. I'm with ya there.
> I saw a group of young hunters the other night out at Farmington Bay. I'm quite sure that they thought that they had that section of the marsh to themselves. They had kept their ducks separate, quit shooting two minutes early, and were picking up their empties (and others) on the way out. I thought that there could be hope for our society after all.


 Well, this is a good topic, thanks Loke. At first, I followed in my father's footsteps when it came to hunting, not thinking how consumptive he was, a product of growing up in the Great Depression and having to literally hunt to put food on the table.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> if 4 guys shoot the same time at 1 duck, they all assume they hit it, who gets to claim it?


Whichever one is the better lawyer and can convince the others he hit it. :lol:

Keeping your birds separate is easy, just use a game strap, my group all carries them, and we each put our own birds on our own strap.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

sean larson said:


> if 4 guys shoot the same time at 1 duck, they all assume they hit it, who gets to claim it?


When I'm hunting with others, we discuss who hit it after it's retrieved. If multiple people think they hit it, we take turns, draw straws, etc.

One of my favorite hunting buddies always "hits" all of my ducks, even if it falls two seconds after he pulled the trigger. I'll typically just give it to him and then say the next disputed duck is mine.

Another one never "hits"anything. Last time I went hunting with him he shot a duck that was clearly his. I had stopped shooting before it fell. However, he checked with me to make sure I didn't feel that I hit it. I'd certainly rather hunt with this guy than the above example.

Some may call my system unethical, but I'm okay with it. I don't get enough shot opportunities to take turns. As long as no one person is clearly shooting another's ducks, I don't see a problem.


----------

